# NGT Archery club for 2011



## Dennis (Aug 1, 2010)

Today we had a great shoot and a very good turn out! Thank you Jake Allen for a great set up and lunch. I also want to thank everybody who worked so hard all year to improve our place and helped with all the set ups and takedowns. We also had a club meeting after the shoot and our very on Rodger B. was elected VP. 
Ok new for 2011 we will have a banquet in February the Saturday night before the shoot the next day  in the Gainesville area which we will eat and have a raffel of thing people donate or make and all procedes will go to the club to buy more targets and other things we need. Everybody is welcome and you don't have to be member to attend. Next we are going to have a championship weekend in August where we will have a special set up and will be giving out trophys to the one's who win them.  Everybody is welcome to come and compete.
We still need a 3 more people to host shoots on selected months and pm me if you need more details on what it involves. I look forward to seeing everbody next year at out January Shoot and i hope you have a GREAT Hunting season.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks to all who have agreed to serve as officers for 2011. Dennis is our president (we're thinking of having bumper stickers made that say "Dennis is MY president."), Roger B is our vice-president (may as well read president in waiting), Jake Allen is our new secretary (with plenty of help from the TNgirl, I'm sure), and Pine Nut is our treasurer (I'm told that we actually have a lttle money in the bank). I am glad we have folks who don't mind stepping up to the plate to serve in these positions and who have good ideas and plans for our future as a club. 2011 is gonna be a banner year for the NGTA!


----------



## DWCIII (Aug 2, 2010)

*Great!!!!!!*

Just wanted to say I had a great time. Everyone was pleasant to be around. Jeff and Roger were especially helpful in getting me started. Hopefully, I will get to join you guys on a regular basis next year. Thanks again.


----------



## 730waters (Aug 2, 2010)

From what I have seen on here, you cannot be beat for a great bunch of folks. I wanted to get to the shoots, but my responsibilities at home and at Church  got in the way all year long. I would like to come to the banquet and meet everyone and join up if possible! It has been a blast with the longbow last year ,and this year will be my first to hunt all season with the longbow. I believe that I will never miss the CONFOUND( oops!) Compound again! I am having way too much fun stump shooting!! Can't do THAT with a Compound!! Unless you want to pay for more arrows!! I started with the old Ben pearson longbow and now I am come full circle!! Let the fun begin!! LOL
D.


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats to everyone that has stepped up to the positions in NGT. Thank you for keeping it going and Improving it. It has Come a long way from my First trip up there two years ago. 

I will help when I can based on Work and Other interests.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would like to extend my thanks to the new officers also for taking on the responsibilities of managing NGTA. Knowing each one of you as I do I have all the confidence in the world you will make 2011 a great year for the shoots and more.

Thank you Bill, Dennis, Gene, Roger, Jeff, and many others who have made 2010 a lot of fun with NGTA!!!!!!!!

My thanks also to the ladies that always show up with some wonderful treats and deserts for all to enjoy!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Aug 2, 2010)

Amen to all of the above.  Had a great time seeing everyone.  Thanks to all of the guys and gals that helped to put it on.  We have a great spirit and attitude here at NGTA; lets keep it going.  Have a great hunting season everyone.  Looking forward to exciting new stuff in 2011. 
Molly and Dan Spier


----------



## Dennis (Aug 2, 2010)

It looks like the Banquet is already set up for Feb. 5th at Ryan's Steakhouse on Browns Bridge Rd. in Gainesville. Many thanks to Dirty44Dan and his wife for getting this set up. It's members like them that make this club so much fun. And that's what were all about, Fun and fellowship and let's don't forget about food and somewhere in all of that we shoot bows, What else could you ask for.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dennis said:


> It looks like the Banquet is already set up for Feb. 5th at Ryan's Steakhouse on Browns Bridge Rd. in Gainesville. Many thanks to Dirty44Dan and his wife for getting this set up. It's members like them that make this club so much fun. And that's what were all about, Fun and fellowship and let's don't forget about food and somewhere in all of that we shoot bows, What else could you ask for.



Will the banquet require black tie or camo tie? Will there be a range at Ryan's (3D targets in the lot kind of thing)?


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Will the banquet require black tie or camo tie? Will there be a range at Ryan's (3D targets in the lot kind of thing)?



Maybe a corn muffin throwing contest!!!!! just don't let Harrel know!!!!!! much thanks to Molly and Dan for getting that ball rolling.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2010)

Dennis said:


> It looks like the Banquet is already set up for Feb. 5th at Ryan's Steakhouse on Browns Bridge Rd. in Gainesville. Many thanks to Dirty44Dan and his wife for getting this set up. It's members like them that make this club so much fun. And that's what were all about, Fun and fellowship and let's don't forget about food and somewhere in all of that we shoot bows, What else could you ask for.



Talk about being on the ball. Thanks to Dan and Molly for getting this done QUICK! Now we can all mark our calendars and start preparing the goodies for the raffle...


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww .... I'm Jealous ....    I'll try to get up there for a shoot or 2 next year!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing what DENNIS will do with the NGTA

I have highn expectations.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Looking forward to seeing what DENNIS will do with the NGTA
> 
> I have highn expectations.



Jack, just keep in mind Dennis is only 5 ft 3 inches tall!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats Roger B!!!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey i got to be a couple of inches taller than that.


----------



## Necedah (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you Dennis, Roger, Jake, and Bill for heading up NGTA! 2010 was a wonderful year for me at NGTA. Great fellowship, great friends and great shoots! Looking forward to 2011.

Dave


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 2, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Hey i got to be a couple of inches taller than that.



nawwwwwwwe generally see eye to eye!!!!!!


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 3, 2010)

any dates set for the championship weekend in august? I hope its sat/sun so I can make one for a change.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 3, 2010)

LongBow01 said:


> any dates set for the championship weekend in august? I hope its sat/sun so I can make one for a change.



It will be the 1st Sunday in August, (8/7).

All of our shoots are scheduled on the first Sunday of the month, with the exception of July, or a conflict with 
Easter Sunday. July's shoot is the second Sunday of the month.


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> It will be the 1st Sunday in August, (8/7).
> 
> All of our shoots are scheduled on the first Sunday of the month, with the exception of July, or a conflict with
> Easter Sunday. July's shoot is the second Sunday of the month.



yeah sundays are no good for me due to church I thought it might be a 2 day shoot so I could make it on saturday. I would be more than happy to help set up on saturday though if you dont mind a man that walks with a limp on  the job?


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 3, 2010)

LongBow01 said:


> yeah sundays are no good for me due to church I thought it might be a 2 day shoot so I could make it on saturday. I would be more than happy to help set up on saturday though if you dont mind a man that walks with a limp on  the job?



LB, that'd be swell!!!!! We have every bit as much fun setting the course and shooting it on Sat than we do on Sun!!!!  As for the limp.......well seeing as how we have 2 fellers with one eye apiece, one feller with a bad back, one feller with a bad wrist, 2 fellers with bad knees, I have a bad hip and I'm not as thin as I was when I was 19 yrs old, and bunch of fellers that don't have all their teeth (or any)and most all of us just plain old......you'd be in FINE company for sure!!!!!!and amongst friendsSo put us on next years calendar for sure!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 3, 2010)

Heck most of us limp too. I will look into it being a 2 day or maybe with proper supervision being able to shoot for score on saterday for those that cannot get there on sunday.  Also several people come after church


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Aug 3, 2010)

Sure makes me wish I could make it to more of these shoots.  TBG can take some lessons on setting dates early.  Good job fellas.  Dennis congrats on being Pres.  I know you will do a fine job .  If your shoot is going to be on the 2nd be sure to let Chuck know so we will have our banquet the following weekend.  Don't want them to conflict.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 3, 2010)

Our Championship shoot will be the first sunday in August
I wish you and your family could come up and visit with us

To update some new things that have come up that were going to do next year is 

A fish fry with some of pine nuts famous Oyster Stew
A Target range just for kids with a balloon shoot
Archery lessons
We will have t-shirts and hats 
Window stickers
Im trying to get someone to teach bow building,Knapping,String building
And remember the first time you come the shoot fee is waived


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 4, 2010)

*Shoot Sponsers*

List of Monthly Shoot Sponsers (so far)

January ~ _______ (open)
February ~ _______ (open)

March ~ RogerB (Roger)
April ~ Necedah (Dave)

May ~ Al33 (Mr. Chapman)

June ~ Dutchman (Gene)
July ~ Jake Allen (Jeff)
August ~ Dennis

We can still use 2 hosts. It is rewarding, and quite a bit of fun.
If you are interested, please pm Dennis, Dutchman or me
for more details of what is involved.

Thanks.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 4, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> List of Monthly Shoot Sponsers (so far)
> 
> January ~ _______ (open)
> February ~ _______ (open)
> ...



hey guys, i had a great time learning to shoot and meeting everybody. i don't feel qualified to sponsor any shoots just yet (attending 3 and helping to set up 1), but as long as i'm not working on saturdays, i'll help with the set ups.

tngirl as for the cornbread throwing contest, we need to get jeff c and jared as obstacles.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Aug 4, 2010)

Jake,  the first Sunday in August 2011 is August 7th.  We need to correct the dates up above in this thread.
Thanks,  Dan


----------



## Dennis (Aug 4, 2010)

We will make the changes


----------



## dutchman (Aug 9, 2010)

308-MIKE said:


> hey guys, i had a great time learning to shoot and meeting everybody. i don't feel qualified to sponsor any shoots just yet (attending 3 and helping to set up 1), but as long as i'm not working on saturdays, i'll help with the set ups.
> 
> tngirl as for the cornbread throwing contest, we need to get jeff c and jared as obstacles.



Mike, if you can work a gas grill and cook burgers and dogs, you're qualifed to host a shoot. And you don't even need to worry about getting out of work to help set up. Set up will happen, believe me. Dennis, Roger, Jeff, Bill, Dave, and I will see to it, whether we're hosting or not.

BIG NEWS - We've received permission from our landowner and approval from the club officers(a.k.a. Executive Committee) to do the much needed repairs on our roads. Come January, you'll be able to drive the family sedan down the roads without spinning a tire and you will also not have to worry about scratches on your paint from tree limbs from any angle.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 9, 2010)

Also added for 2011 will be a short church service each sunday morning for the one's who hate missing church. There will be several different people leading the service's


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Dennis.  We will sure try to make more this year.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the sound of that Dennis!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 9, 2010)

Were looking for people to lead the service. I have 4 but we need more to read the program


----------



## pine nut (Aug 9, 2010)

FOLKS,  Denns has already come up with some new and really good ideas. I'm looking forward to even now.    Ya'll keep it in mind!


----------



## SOS (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, I'm good bud's with the whole dang bunch of officers - shared many a campfire with that gang.  I'll join the NGT if you would move the whole shebang about 2 hours closer to Augusta....MECGT sounds good, Middle East Central Georgia Traditional has a nice ring.  Shoot, you'd want me there just for the comic relief of try to shoot left handed..LOL.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2010)

SOS said:


> Man, I'm good bud's with the whole dang bunch of officers - shared many a campfire with that gang.  I'll join the NGT if you would move the whole shebang about 2 hours closer to Augusta....MECGT sounds good, Middle East Central Georgia Traditional has a nice ring.  Shoot, you'd want me there just for the comic relief of try to shoot left handed..LOL.



Steve, we all want you there just for comic relief period. As to the comic relief due to the left-handedness.....well we already have more than 3 of them anyway....so you'd just fit in nicely!!!!!!


----------



## Shanen (Aug 9, 2010)

Ya'll are funny!!!  We've always enjoyed coming to your shoots in the past.  Glad to hear that you are going to have a service....that was the only thing holding us back.  We love what we do but none of it would be worth it without the Lord as our pilot.  Thanks for taking this into consideration and I look forward to seeing you this year!!


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 10, 2010)

Sounds good to me, can't wait!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 10, 2010)

We are still looking for volunteers to host three shoots next year.

Anyone out there feel the call?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 10, 2010)

dutchman said:


> We are still looking for volunteers to host three shoots next year.
> 
> Anyone out there feel the call?



I don't feel the call but feel the pressure. Put me down for the May slot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 10, 2010)

Al33 said:


> I don't feel the call but feel the pressure. Put me down for the May slot.



Yes sir, thanks!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 10, 2010)

Way to go Buddy!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks, Al! We'll help you with set up and take down and clean up. And anything else you need help with, for that matter.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 10, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Thanks, Al! We'll help you with set up and take down and clean up. And anything else you need help with, for that matter.



Thanks Gene, but I knew that going in. Were it not for the fine group of folks that are there Saturdays before the Sunday shoots helping out with the set-ups and other things one fellow would likely never volunteer again if he had to do it all himself. Happy I can help with the assignments.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 10, 2010)

I believe I'll probably miss the month of May, and I hate that. It is the same weekend (April 29,30,May1st, 2011)for the 14th TN Championship at Twin Oaks in Clarksville, TN. unless they've moved the dates on me, but don't believe they have. I've not missed one in about 10 yrs. Gosh, I'm already getting stressed from conflicted dates!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 10, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I believe I'll probably miss the month of May, and I hate that. It is the same weekend (April 29,30,May1st, 2011)for the 14th TN Championship at Twin Oaks in Clarksville, TN. unless they've moved the dates on me, but don't believe they have. I've not missed one in about 10 yrs. Gosh, I'm already getting stressed from conflicted dates!!!!!



Don't have any regrets Tomi, I plan on cooking up some cows tongues, mountain oysters, chitlins, and scrambled pig brains for lunch that day. For those that don't care for any of the above I will also have sushi carp too.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 10, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Don't have any regrets Tomi, I plan on cooking up some cows tongues, mountain oysters, chitlins, and scrambled pig brains for lunch that day. For those that don't care for any of the above I will also have sushi carp too.



WOW!!!! Al suddenly I feel better about it all!!!! I love you Al!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 10, 2010)

January and February are still open.

I'd even swap June with someone if they want to host a warm weather shoot and I'll take either of the two remainging months.


----------

